# Quelle différence entre ipod et iphone



## rick44 (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais investir mais je n'y connait rien et je voudrais savoir quelle différence il y a entre l'ipod et l'iphone ?

Est-ce que l'iphone fait téléphone et internet ?

Cordialement,

Richard


----------



## mocmoc (15 Avril 2008)

D'accord, tu n'y connais rien.  
bon, on va faire claire : 
-un iPod fait video, musique, l' ecran n'est pas tactile
-un iPhone fais vidéo, musique, navigateur internet, téléphone,( et bientôt console de jeux portable ? ) écran tactile.
Si tu as des questions n'hesite pas.


----------



## JulienRkt (15 Avril 2008)

pour répondre a ta question, je pense que le mieux pour toi est de rendre sur le site d'Apple:
http://www.apple.com/fr/
Section iPod et iPhone.

Tu y trouveras toutes les réponses a tes questions !


----------



## kisco (15 Avril 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> -un iPod fait video, musique, l' ecran n'est pas tactile


déjà ça dépend quel iPod puisque l'iPod touch fait quasi tout ce que fait l'iPhone, sauf téléphone/sms.
Après c'est sur le site officiel qu'il existe un tableau comparatif


----------



## troopa75 (16 Avril 2008)

il y a tellemnt de différence le meiux c'est d'aller le sur le lien...


----------



## Lalyc (29 Juillet 2019)

Moi aussi j'ai une question ☝:

Peut on télécharger vidéo star sur ipod tutch ?


----------

